# Forgeworld Release 22/12/2011



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Deimos Pattern Predator
http://forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stuff/DEIMOS-PATTERN-PREDATOR_.html

Macharius Omega
http://forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stuff/MACHARIUS-OMEGA.html


----------



## infernalcaretaker (Nov 12, 2008)

GA! You pipped me to the post! she is a BEAUTY! isn't she?

:biggrin:


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

A FW kit for the old Predators? Cool! Though I still a have a couple of the old GW plastic kits buried somewhere.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Yep they both are, unfortunately i am not able to post a better more detailed thread as i am using a computer which is not mine and restricts the fuctions to allow saving of images and copying and pasting links. 
But yes beauties, the fact that for the pred you can still build both variants in my eyes makes it worth the money and for the Macharius Omega i love the fact its another huge plasma toting tank and i love the detail in the fighting compartment.


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

I like the Macharius. The old predator im torn between like and dislike - i was never a fan of the old predators and as a whole model i dont like this one, there are however certain aspects which if looked at on their own look good to me...

weird huh?


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Macharius Omega rocks my socks.

Deimos Pattern Predator, well, it just socks.

Midnight


----------



## El Mariachi (Jun 22, 2008)

God the deimos predator is fugly! Then again, I never liked the original model (of which this fw model, is a faithful update to). The 2nd edition Predators however (the Annihilator in particular) were great!

The Macharius Omega is everything an Imperial tank should be. Big, clunky and over the top. Love it :grin:


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Yea i'm with the general consensus; the macharius looks badass, the predator... not so much!


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

Damn that Omega is sweet so I can see another Heavy Tank Co in the near future - love Titan weapons on Tanks, means I don't need any actual Titans.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Seems I am one of the only people that actually liked the old Predators.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm also a fan actually, much prefer the sponsuns on these when compared to the reguler ones actually. I also love the detailing on the the exhausts, on the reguler model they look like an after thought.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

I actually think the plasma blastgun on treads is hideously ugly, but I think the Predator is really cool. If only I had expendable income... no wonder I spend more time playing video games these days.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I like these, however the omega should not be open topped. It would be far more appropriate for it to be enclosed. The more old school models there are the better. I like to have them for my 10000yr old chaos marines.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Im a sucker for anything with a plasma blast gun ,dont like the predator at all ,never have liked that design though i have to admit the FW peeps have done a great job updating the design and it matches the preheresy stuff very well amd would be great if your doing 30k marines,but i dislike it almost as much as the leman russ

just wanted to say kudos to FW for including both the las cannons and auto cannon and heavy bolters and lascanons in the kit, still dont like the design but it does make the kit much more desirable, may even be tempted to "bitz" that kit up for the website


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I can usually take or leave the Imperial Guard vehicles Forge World does. They all feel very interchangeable with one another, and none of them are usable in normal games of 40k. The recent spat of "Pre-Heresy" stuff for the Space Marines is cool, but it also sorta makes me laugh at the same time. It's genius, really. Take the original Space Marine sculpts, modernize them a little and give them the Forge World polish, and sell them at a huge premium. With the exception of the Contemptor Dreadnought, the Pre-Heresy stuff feels very mid-80's to me... you know, when technology for miniatures was sort of iffy and sculptors worked with what they had. The modern sculpts are better by virtue of CAD software, better casting methods, etc.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

Don't play the Guard, but I can appreciate the model. 

As I play SM, I'm more interested in the Predator. Not quite sure how I feel about the turret, but I do like chassis, the sponsons, and well, the rest of it.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

what makes me like the pred is that it reminds me so much of the IS 3 series of russian heavy tank armour.


----------



## Majere613 (Oct 14, 2008)

A query for anyone who has the Deimos Pattern Rhino- is it the same size as the old-school Rhino, or the current gen one?

The reason I ask is I still have an old-school Predator for my Dark Angels, but it's built with an Autocannon and LC sponsons, which IMHO is a diabolical spec. If the FW one is about the same size as my oldie, I could build it with the TL LC turrent and HB sponsons, and then swap the turrets over to give me one 'proper' Annihilator and one Destructor, which would be nice


----------



## El Mariachi (Jun 22, 2008)

Majere613 said:


> A query for anyone who has the Deimos Pattern Rhino- is it the same size as the old-school Rhino, or the current gen one?
> 
> The reason I ask is I still have an old-school Predator for my Dark Angels, but it's built with an Autocannon and LC sponsons, which IMHO is a diabolical spec. If the FW one is about the same size as my oldie, I could build it with the TL LC turrent and HB sponsons, and then swap the turrets over to give me one 'proper' Annihilator and one Destructor, which would be nice


I don't own the forgeworld model but it's probably the same size as the current plastic rhino as it's a conversion kit.

I just realised what the predator reminded me of, a Dr Who Dalek!


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

The original predator is one of the models that got me into the game in the 90s. Loved it. The FW version looks even better. If I was making a pre-heresy army (i.e. if I won a load of money/got my inheritance) then I would have a couple of those beauties in it.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

As an oldschool player who has a few of those laying around I can respect the old pred and the new IG tank is just sweet looking.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Good to see more plasma on the big tanks, I don't know why, but I like the look of all the giant plasma weapons.


----------

